# My Sagan isn't pink anymore!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's blue!

This was a really random spur of the moment thing...lol

I did this a few days ago and since walking him around with blue ears I must have picked up 8 new clients!

People seem to love it around here.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, he's gorgeous and you did a fantastic job on his ears. I would take my poodle to you in a New York minute.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

CUTE! 

i am tossing around dying bella's legs sometime..... not sure what color. but leaving her black black and just coloring the light part of her markings... one day


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh my god yes!!!
I cant wait for flea treatment to be done so I can do Wendy.
My Crested used to be vibrant pink, I loved it.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Go Heels! Any chance of getting a blue footprint on him?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol Liz, everyone LOVES his color here in North Carolina. I think that's why he gets all the attention.

I've only been here for a year. So, I haven't figured out team colors yet!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, he is always a hottie, but blue is his colour! He looks wonderful!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How funny, I randomly dyed Tate today, too! We spent a few hours at the dog park where he was Mr. Popular (except for with a shih tzu that he was INTENT on humping :doh. Sagan looks great!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Sigh... it doesn't matter what color he is - he's just gorgeous!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! I don't know why, but I really didn't expect to see BLUE. It looks fantastic on him, especially since he has such a brilliant white coat!!!!

Course it's his big smile that always wins me over. It's no wonder why you would get tons of new clients.  Let me know if you need more business cards printed!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks super awesome!! He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

He is BEAUTIFUL! I love his ears! Can you dye a black poodle? I have heard it doesnt work.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

oooooo I love it! It really suits him!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, you can dye a black poodle. Someone on this forum did recently for halloween and it came out fantastic.

I have never done it, im guessing you have to use a dye that also bleaches the coat, but im not certain. I'm too scared to bleach my own hair!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Love it! - he looks amazing.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love it!! Picture #3 is my favorite. Sagan is one hot poodle


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I just did this to my poodle the other day too... with pink. i did her ears and her tail. it looks cute, but yours looks AMAZING! how do you avoid getting the tinge of rinsing it in his coat? I used manic panic, and when i rinsed it it ran down her front legs and now she is light pink there too and it looks silly. i tried to shave it off, but it got deeper than just on the surface....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes, you can dye a black poodle. Someone on this forum did recently for halloween and it came out fantastic.
> 
> I have never done it, im guessing you have to use a dye that also bleaches the coat, but im not certain. I'm too scared to bleach my own hair!


yup, you can dye a black poodle, but ONLY after it's been bleached (separately) well actually you can dye them without bleaching, but it will only leave a tint, not a bright colour...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Littleknitwit said:


> I just did this to my poodle the other day too... with pink. i did her ears and her tail. it looks cute, but yours looks AMAZING! how do you avoid getting the tinge of rinsing it in his coat? I used manic panic, and when i rinsed it it ran down her front legs and now she is light pink there too and it looks silly. i tried to shave it off, but it got deeper than just on the surface....


I am very thankful that Sagan is wonderful for grooming. He's been getting baths and a blow dry almost weekly since I've had him at 10 weeks old.

I had him lay down in the tub and then placed a big garbage bag over the part of the coat that i didn't want rinse off to hit. I also saturated his legs and the hair around his ears/topknot with isle of dogs shampoo..so that way the hair couldn't absorb anymore liquid in case it did get through. So, any blue that did manage to get past the bag didn't absorb into his coat and rinsed right off with the water.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

OOh thanks for the tip! I just got so excited to dye her I guess I didn't think too much and just jumped right in (literally I was in the tub with her)... I will use your advice next time (if there is a next time!) Otherwise I may need to find a fun doggy salon that does this in my area...

Also, what kind of dye did you use?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have dyed him twice and each time I used Manic Panic..you can order it online or buy it at a place like Sallys Beauty Supply.

For the first job, I used rock n roll red. Since he's such a white dog it came out pink. 









For the 2nd dye (current pics) I used Shocking Blue


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh ok..that is what I used as well. I was wondering why you dyed him pink...so you meant for it to be red? Looks cute either way...he is adorable...how old is he and what is his weight and height?


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

oh and will the dye ever come out completely? or do you basically have to let it grow out?


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Manic Panic takes forever to come out of white coats.
It will fade into a washed out colour and you'll be stuck with that uness you want to keep dying your dog.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The pink came out after about 4 months (would have been 4 months at the end of october) so it does wash out eventually!

You can use things like dawn often to help speed up the process of removing it..but I didn't bother. I just let it fade out naturally.

Sagan is now about 8 months old, or will be at the end of October. He's a pretty big boy compared to my other standards but I dont know his weight/height exactly.

I would put his weight around 40-50lbs


----------

